# Can you access Dimensions in your workplace?



## wrestlingguy (Oct 29, 2009)

An inference was made based on personal observation in another thread that 90% of us dimmers can not access this website at their workplace, so I wanted to put it to a test.

Please let us know whether you can OR cant.

Thanks!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope not with our new security system


----------



## prettysteve (Oct 29, 2009)

No , my company uses websense which blocks this site.


----------



## Sugar (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope, I've never been able to access it...3 different companies. I also cannot get on dims at the local library.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 29, 2009)

I have been able to at all my companies, but I no longer do and never have at my current job. (I know it's possible because other things considered much more "adult" have been accessible by others.)

I just don't think it's appropriate anyway - I'm there to work, no reason to be here while I'm there and I don't need my personal and work lives meshing in that way. 

I have my phone if there's something that needs to be attended to during the day.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 29, 2009)

It has been a couple of years, but I could access the site from my previous job at a public radio station on a university campus. Depending on who was in the office on any given day, I looked cautiously or not at all as I would have been horrified if any of my coworkers or worse, my boss, saw some of the paysite or weightboard thread titles or just about anything listed in the Library.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 29, 2009)

I guess I'm one of the privileged 10% ... for the time being, at least.


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 29, 2009)

I can with no problems.


----------



## Captain Save (Oct 29, 2009)

I should be so lucky! It's hard for me to access anything with the word 'sex' anywhere in it at all. We can't access game sites, either; even freecell is forbidden, much less anything like WoW. Pretty draconian, but then again, that's Uncle Sam.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 29, 2009)

I used to be able to, but almost everything is whitelisted now, so basically I can only go to the Comcast, Charter, Time Warner, HBO, Showtime and Starz Websites. And a few random other ones lol. Like TV Guide.


----------



## James (Oct 30, 2009)

Its been accessible at 2 of my 3 last workplaces and its accessible from the university that I am currently studying at.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 30, 2009)

I used to be able too only a few months ago but they blocked it as well as yahoo messenger, i can log onto facebook though.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 30, 2009)

*NOT ALLOWED to use the internet in the law firm I work in.......LOVE MY BLACKBERRY *


----------



## Tau (Oct 30, 2009)

I can access anything I want from work *BEAMS* In my earlier working life being able to get to my forums was about the only thing that kept me from murdering my colleagues. I'm at work right now.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 30, 2009)

I can and I think about 90% of my posts are done at work. 

I'VE GOT SPREADSHEETS FOR PROOF.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 30, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> I have been able to at all my companies, but I no longer do and never have at my current job. (I know it's possible because other things considered much more "adult" have been accessible by others.)
> 
> I just don't think it's appropriate anyway - I'm there to work, no reason to be here while I'm there and I don't need my personal and work lives meshing in that way.
> 
> I have my phone if there's something that needs to be attended to during the day.



Very wise. I agree. One should really be working whilst at work. Also given the adult nature of this site, it could cause problems if viewed by a supervisor. It could contravene most workplace policies regarding what is and what is not appropriate use of the work internet facility.

Some workplaces may use web filters, whilst others may work on an honor system.That trust placed in employees would fly out the window, if content that is viewed is deemed of an adult nature.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have access, and my company does have a pretty strict filter in place. I don't access the paysite or any part of Dims aside from the message board from work, and have set my preferences so that I can't view any pictures at all, since many of them are of a definite adult nature.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 30, 2009)

I have full access to almost everything at work. It's GOOD to be a manager. However I try not abuse the privilege, at least not too much. 

Last year our network administrator installed a new firewall which limited our access to the outside world, so I couldn't view Dimensions at all. After about a week I asked him whether he could grant me access to Dimensions and a few other specific web sites. He said I'm a good sort (maybe because I treat him like a human being instead of bitching at him all the time) so he went ahead and unblocked EVERYTHING from my log in. Cool!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm doing it right now!!! Shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Weeze (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe it's just because I have not as good of a job or something, but I can't really see where i'd have *time* at work to even try finding out if i can go on here, hahaha. and I agree with AM and susannah, I'm getting paid to work not go on dimensions. It's only a few hours mad, it'll be there when I get home.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 30, 2009)

I get paid a salary. The expectation that goes along with my salary is that my job gets done. It doesn't matter if it takes me 20 hours or 60 hours within a week to accomplish that. To that end, I have no qualms about perusing Dims while I'm at work. My personal and professional life bleeds over into weekends, evenings, etc. I think that this is true for many people. 

That said though, I wouldn't dream of questioning someone else's personal use of time, whether he/she is paid hourly or salaried. That isn't a judgment for me, or anyone else but that individual's employer, to make.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I get paid a salary. The expectation that goes along with my salary is that my job gets done. It doesn't matter if it takes me 20 hours or 60 hours within a week to accomplish that. To that end, I have no qualms about perusing Dims while I'm at work. My personal and professional life bleeds over into weekends, evenings, etc. I think that this is true for many people.
> 
> That said though, I wouldn't dream of questioning someone else's personal use of time, whether he/she is paid hourly or salaried. That isn't a judgment for me, or anyone else but that individual's employer, to make.




That wasn't what I meant  Like... my job *is* hourly. I'm getting paid to pump out as many phone calls and sales as I can. But, I'm *not salaried*. My job's different. I apologize if I didn't make that clear.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 30, 2009)

krismiss said:


> That wasn't what I meant  Like... my job *is* hourly. I'm getting paid to pump out as many phone calls and sales as I can. But, I'm *not salaried*. My job's different. I apologize if I didn't make that clear.



kris, I wasn't singling you out. I didn't read any negative judgment in what you said.


----------



## SparkGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

*For the first year with my company, I couldn't view anything but workplace websites (intranet vs internet), but they lightened up (after we bitched endlessly about it) and allowed us to go to a wide variety of internet sites. Some are blocked, but not Dim's. I did have my email site get blocked once, but a tech friend of mine showed me how to over-ride that so now I have access again. I try to be mindful of what I view on Dims when I am at work, as far as subjects, so that hopefully I won't lose the privilege. I agree with another poster, as I work in a very high stress job, and if I didn't have Dims to go to during the day, I'd probably go postal on some of my clients.*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 30, 2009)

There is nothing is blocked at my company either. However, not to sound paranoid, but I would like to add to the question, asking if anybody has been, or is worried about their company monitoring their internet usage?


----------



## Cat (Oct 30, 2009)

We have no net-nanny on our internet connection at work. We do have internet use policies, however. The few who have violated them have faced the consequences of having their internet use monitored and controlled. 

One of my favorite net-nanny moments at work -- a woman came to my office, closed my door and *confessed* to having pornographic popups on her computer. She didn't know how to stop them, so shut her computer down. She figured that I was watching all of the traffic (yes, I have nothing better to do all day...) and that she was going to be fired for clicking the wrong link. I let her off with a stern warning.


----------



## jamie (Oct 30, 2009)

I love those confessionals when someone has gone somewhere they shouldn't.

I am the IT director and my husband is the network admin where we work, so nothing is blocked for us, but then again we work from home, office, plane, car - you name it. I think that the firewall/filter he uses would almost definitely catch Dims and block it because I get complaints about completely safe sites being blocked all the time. 

We had a similar story to Cat's before the new system though. A manager of one of our clinics was looking for plus size short robes for their office. They are our women's health clinic and wanted to provide something for the larger women that was comparable to the robes already on hand. She clicked on something and then for the next couple of days started to have "dirty" pop-ups. She tried to get rid of them, but couldn't and was near tears when she finally came to get me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 30, 2009)

You probably should've made a poll.


----------



## Donna (Oct 30, 2009)

I assume I do not have access, but to be honest I have never attempted it. We're blocked from One Stop Plus, MIB, Barnes & Noble and Amazon (hey, I have my priorities and shopping for books, music and clothing is higher than Dims apparently ,) so it is a safe bet our filter blocks Dims. I'm glad, because I can be easily distracted and too tempted to surf the forums rather than work some days.


----------



## bdog (Oct 30, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Very wise. I agree. One should really be working whilst at work. Also given the adult nature of this site, it could cause problems if viewed by a supervisor. It could contravene most workplace policies regarding what is and what is not appropriate use of the work internet facility.
> 
> Some workplaces may use web filters, whilst others may work on an honor system.That trust placed in employees would fly out the window, if content that is viewed is deemed of an adult nature.



I guess different companies have different standards. My supervisors love to pass around the most disgusting and vile videos at work. 

I don't really see the point of filtering the internet. People should get canned if they don't produce, but at the same time I don't think adults need to be treated like kids. Hah... or, maybe not. Maybe I'd be far more productive without the internet. But when I do really well no one seems to notice so I'm not as motivated to perform my best all the time.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd just like to point out that based on the answers thus far, 90% of companies don't have Dims blocked.

I don't have access to a computer with internet at my job but at my college Dimensions can be accessed.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 30, 2009)

I go on Dims all the time at work, no problems here


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 30, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'd just like to point out that based on the answers thus far, 90% of companies don't have Dims blocked.
> 
> I don't have access to a computer with internet at my job but at my college Dimensions can be accessed.



A little premature.

See, here's the thing. I don't know for sure, but perhaps the 90% in the other thread was from HER OWN FUCKING PERSONAL EXPERIENCE!!!!

Your peers may only equate to 50%. Perhaps the GLBTQ forum frequenters may only be at 40%, the Foodie Board people 95%.

Statistics, no matter how absolute you or the others may think they are, are always open to personal interpretation.

Lesson over.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 30, 2009)

How is it premature? I said 'thus far' and since 'thus far' has already occured I can say for a fact that thus far, the 90% rule doesn't apply. 

As for personal experience.. are you saying 90% of the companies she's worked don't allow access to Dims and 10% do? orrr what? Also, I'm pretty sure you shouldn't use solely personal experience to make loaded statements about an entire community especially since statistics are all about population and not individuals. If she said, every company I have worked for hasn't allowed me to access Dims and for that reason I think it's a fetish site, that'd be one thing but saying THIS IS FETISH SITE AND I AM SUPPORTING THAT BY SAYING 90% OF ALL COMPANIES DO NOT ALLOW ACCESS like what, where is that even coming from? Pulling it out of her ass? Like, worst debating ever. 

I'm not saying stats are ABSOLUTE because they aren't but usually they're based on something instead of just random numbers off the top of your head.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 30, 2009)

Thatgirl, I know you really wanted reliable statistics, so I feel I should point out - 

A lot of these "my company doesn't block Dims" posts are from people whose companies block _nothing at all_. Of course a company that doesn't block ANY web site isn't going to single out Dims specifically for blocking. A more useful question/comparison would have been "IF your company blocks pornographically-related/fetish sites, is Dims accessible or not?" THAT would have given you actually useful results for what you were looking for.

My company DOES block porn sites, and Dims IS included, for the record.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 30, 2009)

My company doesn't block Dimensions, but it blocks www.worldofwarcraft.com. Which is kind of funny, because WoW is like the antisex.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 30, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> My company doesn't block Dimensions, but it blocks www.worldofwarcraft.com. Which is kind of funny, because WoW is like the antisex.


Is WoW a porn site?  

In trying to determine whether or not Dims is a fetish site based on whether or not it's grouped with fetish/porn sites for blocking (which is what the original conversation was about - and I have to say for the record that I think this is a problematic way of determining the nature of Dims), it is _probably_ really only helpful to compare it against other porn/fetish sites being blocked.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 30, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> An inference was made based on personal observation in another thread that 90% of us dimmers can not access this website at their workplace, so I wanted to put it to a test.
> 
> Please let us know whether you can OR cant.
> 
> Thanks!



Since I work at home, no problem for me.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 30, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thatgirl, I know you really wanted reliable statistics, so I feel I should point out -
> 
> A lot of these "my company doesn't block Dims" posts are from people whose companies block _nothing at all_. Of course a company that doesn't block ANY web site isn't going to single out Dims specifically for blocking. A more useful question/comparison would have been "IF your company blocks pornographically-related/fetish sites, is Dims accessible or not?" THAT would have given you actually useful results for what you were looking for.
> 
> My company DOES block porn sites, and Dims IS included, for the record.



I get what you're saying and I appreciate you posting it but I was really just trying to refute the idea that 90% of all companies block Dims, simply because that was what Gypsy originally stated.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 30, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> A lot of these "my company doesn't block Dims" posts are from people whose companies block _nothing at all_. Of course a company that doesn't block ANY web site isn't going to single out Dims specifically for blocking. A more useful question/comparison would have been "IF your company blocks pornographically-related/fetish sites, is Dims accessible or not?" THAT would have given you actually useful results for what you were looking for.



Ginny, your clarification of how the question should have been phrased is appreciated.

That said, people who have answered *THUS FAR* may have answered this question based on my phrasing, rather than yours, would you agree?

So, would we get completely different answers if the questions was raised to the same people with your more concise question? I think possibly, but more important, it proves my point about how statistics are always open to personal interpretation, both by way of questions and answers.


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 30, 2009)

I bring my personal computer to work, when I have no dogs to groom, I can play on the computer all I want. I access the internet through the company wireless, but use my own computer so nothing is blocked.


----------



## bdog (Oct 31, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> See, here's the thing. I don't know for sure, but perhaps the 90% in the other thread was from HER OWN FUCKING PERSONAL EXPERIENCE!!!!
> 
> Lesson over.



Disclaimer or no disclaimer these boards will still be dysfunctional and retarded because people spaz out over nothing.


----------



## SparkGirl (Oct 31, 2009)

_*I think that it depends on the type of software or the methods of blocking determine the content of what is blocked. I know that at my job, there are some sites that were not originally blocked and then a little while down the road, are then blocked. I can't imagine it's necessarily all about content. My company can literally go in at any time during the day and see everything that is going on right on my computer screen and I am completely unaware of when they are doing it. I am sure that if they were to see me checking out the paysite board, or a thread that is very sexual in nature while monitoring me, it would get blocked in a heartbeat. That's why I tend to choose the topics that I look up while at work very carefully so that the site wouldn't be deemed inappropriate and get blocked.

I'm really curious to know now about the software that companies use to police the internet we use. I'm going to check with my tech friend and see what he has to say about it.
*_


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't get it at my school, and it wound up being blocked at my last workplace. Oddly enough, so was eBay. But online poker, that I can get around the world.

But as long as FaceBook (and my access to Farmville, Yo!ville and Cafe World) is not blocked, I'm good.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Oct 31, 2009)

Unsure, but I have never (and wouldn't want to) try and view Dims at work. The filters do seem to be pretty strict at work though, blocking games etc.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 31, 2009)

I've never tried. I do check my gmail without a problem, and sometimes check real estate websites. I once tried to look at facebook and something similar to this popped up on my screen: 


*THIS IS A SECURITY WARNING!! IF YOU RECEIVE SEVERAL SECURITY WARNINGS YOUR COMPUTER WILL AUDITED*

or something scary like that. the other day I went to look up a real estate website and somehow entered the address wrong and got a page of links that were porn sites (see dirty sluts now and stuff like that) and no security warning...but later that afternoon I tried to go onto the PBS website to buy tickets to the Christmas Celtic Sojourn and I got the security warning. I'm still trying to figure out why PBS was more offensive than dirty sluts fucking. I don't think I'll ever know.


----------



## Sugar (Oct 31, 2009)

Two words: Bert & Ernie :happy:



goofy girl said:


> I've never tried. I do check my gmail without a problem, and sometimes check real estate websites. I once tried to look at facebook and something similar to this popped up on my screen:
> 
> 
> *THIS IS A SECURITY WARNING!! IF YOU RECEIVE SEVERAL SECURITY WARNINGS YOUR COMPUTER WILL AUDITED*
> ...


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 31, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Two words: Bert & Ernie :happy:



HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 31, 2009)

I cannot acces Dims at work. My company has super scrict filters. I cannot get to facebook, aol, yahoo, or other fun sites.

If I could access Dims, I would not. Because you never really know what will pop up. Some people's avators alone are too risque for me to have on my screen in my office.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not working right now, but even if I were at work, I would not access Dimensions. I can access the site from the public library but I don't read the paysite board or the racy stuff. Lately the librarians have gotten petty and have been temporarily blocking my access.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 31, 2009)

I happen to be a reference librarian and I've been accessing Dims from work ever since I first stumbled upon it way back in 1995 or so. I'm at work right now.

I got hired here in December 1993, we had text only Internet in 1994...back when we still had steam powered, coal driven computers and hunted our own food. :happy:

I work in a consortium of libraries: we loan stuff back and forth but each library has its own policies, rules, etc...

Some libraries DO filter content a bit but that's up to the discretion of each library in my area. They're all a little different in how they do things.

My library has a time management system to keep customers from parking their butts at a PC for hours at a time. They get a set amount of time each day and that's it. If they're doing genuine research and serious work (kids with projects for instance), we can extend their time.

We filter nothing here. Our time management system also lets us monitor the screens to see who's doing what...I never peek unless someone tells me a customer is looking at porn, playing a video too loudly, stuff like that.

As for the staff PCs, as long as work gets done, the boss has no problem. I have accessed Dims on a public computer with no problem.

No, I'm not openly displaying photos of the many lovely ladies who post here during work hours when the public and co-workers could see (I still need this job). I do that stuff after hours and on my own time. I'm usually in "safe" areas like the Lounge when I'm on during the day.

Dennis


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 31, 2009)

I can, but I don't because its not very private (anyone can see what your doing pretty much) space and there is material and other things here that I feel isn't really appropriate for public or open consumption.


----------



## BlueBurning (May 8, 2011)

I can access Dimensions from my university.


----------



## bigmac (May 8, 2011)

Australian Lord said:


> I can, but I don't because its not very private (anyone can see what your doing pretty much) space and there is material and other things here that I feel isn't really appropriate for public or open consumption.



Ditto -- if I'm posting in the middle of the day I'm not in my office and I'm using my own laptop.


----------



## penguin (May 8, 2011)

I'm a SAHM, so yes, I can access it from my workplace.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 8, 2011)

BlueBurning said:


> I can access Dimensions from my university.



Wheeeee thread necro.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 8, 2011)

I can access it both at my "job" and where I volunteer.

I don't generally access it at either place.


----------



## Christov (May 8, 2011)

Probably not. They'd also track and report any sites I'd attempt to access, analyse them, then report back to my manager.

You don't know paranoid until you've worked in a bank.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 8, 2011)

Why would you want to log onto here on a work computer? That's suicide.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 8, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Why would you want to log onto here on a work computer? That's suicide.


exactly. its not worth getting fired for it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 8, 2011)

Where I used to work, I couldn't access it. Where I am voluntold, I can access it and do. They know, and don't ask questions.


----------



## mel (May 9, 2011)

I cannot  wahhh:really sad:


----------



## Ample Pie (May 10, 2011)

I'm allowed to at both places--but at my "job," I'm generally doing something with my nephews (I'm a glorified babysitter) and don't have time for Dims, usually.

At the place where I volunteer, the clients are often victims of domestic abuse and/or sexual assault--so it just seems like I could and should find better ways to spend my time.


----------



## EMH1701 (May 10, 2011)

I don't because I sit near my bosses and don't want to get into trouble.


----------



## JulieD (May 10, 2011)

I just do it on my phone....then i can access it anywhere i want... you know, in case i need a dims fix...


----------

